# Words from the Holy Angels



## Gaer (Aug 25, 2022)

Hope this is all right.  If you don't believe in angels, I'd love it if you could refrain from comment or just don't read the thread, O.K.?
All of us have different "gifts" we have earned or been given.  Mine is:  I receive words from angels.  These are NOT lowly spirits that
hang around and try to communicate.  These are truly Holy Angels.  They generally don't comment on earthly things; only things
pertaining to God, Angels, Heaven, reincarnation, souls, (things like that).
I write the messages down word for word.  I don't change anything to fit my own beliefs.
They have given me their names and I won't devulge that information to the masses.  Neither do I give that information in the magazine
article I write monthly. 
I am in no way a traditional religionist.  These are spiritual messages.
Many, MANY of you are athiests.  I don't wish to offend any belief system you hold. 
If any of you  don't want me to add this "diary" to the forum, please post it here and "don't spare the horses!"  (I have tough skin!)


1st:  This is something related to WAR I received quite recently from a powerful masculine angel entity:

"It was I holding back the waters of the Earth.  The task might be given any soul; It was given ME!
Most may falter in their duty to the world.
I do not.

Men of Earth:
Hold dear the strength the God has given thee.
Do not bend as weakened souls or rottened fruit.
You may be called to greatness.
Build your mighty hand.
Make no fears of things that pass in lives.
Stand and hold honor to it's height.
Think yourself a god and this is done in your mind.
You have covenants to bear.  Let this be your stead.
Rise above the muck and chaos into glory.
Lift as the soul is given wonders tofulfill.
If it be fight, be worthy to the task.
If it be explore, charge into unknown realms with valor.
You, only you will be needed for mankind.
Your readiness required.
Tis you might be called to lead with courage and with brave.
Tis you might reign oer worlds and clusters of worlds.
Be master of your realm if it be but a hut.
One day you will rise to know the worthy of your voice.
your wave of hand.
it will be you the next to tell of rightous ways of saving world.
of screaming to the skies from mountaintops.
Tis no other, it is you!"



Now, from several different angels, words about the death of children.

" Children who leave soon after coming to Earth are brought to God, who
receives them as innocent.
Your Baptism rituals are not necessary to enter Heaven.
We are welcoming all souls to Heaven.
No one is omitted from God's love.
Children sometimes come to Earth to experience being in a human body.
They have memories of Heaven and beg to return.
If it is agreed they are to return, they enter the heavenly abode."

"When the soul remembers Heaven and longs to return,
the cries are heard in the Universe.
Not all children can adapt to this life on Earth.
Many a loved child may yearn for the arms of the Lord.
This is a mighty world to enter.
The love from the parents may be deep and true but the child cannot feel
the blissfulness of the heavens and longs to return.
When the soul begs, the Angels want to help.
Should we wait until the child is grown when all he needed was
to come to Earth?  They may only need to come to Earth briefly
to know it's not necessary for their growth. (of the soul)."

"We lift the souls of those not needed on the Earth.  They may be needed
in another place.
You are not to judge the workings of the forces of God.
All things are meant to happen as they will by God in Heaven
and the desires of the soul."


From me:  I'll keep adding anything from time to time which I think may help anyone
with understanding, if you wish.
These are not my words.  These are messages from the angels.


----------



## Leann (Aug 25, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hope this is all right.  If you don't believe in angels, I'd love it if you could refrain from comment or just don't read the thread, O.K.?
> All of us have different "gifts" we have earned or been given.  Mine is:  I receive words from angels.  These are NOT lowly spirits that
> hang around and try to communicate.  These are truly Holy Angels.  They generally don't comment on earthly things; only things
> pertaining to God, Angels, Heaven, reincarnation, souls, (things like that).
> ...


@Gaer , how blessed you are to receive these messages. I hope you will continue to post them. I don't doubt the angels are communicating with you.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2022)

Gaer, this is your diary; you may write as you wish. Since you very politely requested others who do not believe as you do, to refrain from comment, I'm sure your request will be honored.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 26, 2022)

From the angels:

"The now one world of pain will creep on the demise.
The last breath of freedom and of laugh shall descend upon te world.
Those with fight to hold the rights now bend to fit the ways of man.
Oh Dark befalls the men of Earth.
Oh Dark envelopes man.

The ways must end in fight.
No other ways show face.
Speak out,een thylife be surrended in the fight.
Speak as your honor tells you.

Have the pityful overtaken the senses?
Have you no heart to walk alone, to be your own with no bow to another?
Can you raise your head, your voice for your beliefs?
Can you raise your stand to hold the weakened souls from fear?

With welcomed words the angels reach to you.
They ask you cater no hate, to keep the oaths of country, of flag, of memories of warriors slain.
Be yourself alive.  In action be alive.  Be alive in thought, in deed.

Make way the new souls to live in joy.
Give your love, your thought, your help to the worldly child.
Make the plans of men reflect your worth.
Respect the living things with homage to the God.

When the most, the least, the highest and the weak come into the light,
rest and peace shall settle softly on the Earthagain.
Life will scream to be free again.
Men walk tall with manly stride again.
Why meet the world with suffer when it can well be joy?"


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2022)

I have always believed in Angels.  Love your posts.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2022)

I too, believe in Angels and other spiritual beings.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 26, 2022)

How do I get to the Diaries?  I tried the search but get "no results" message. Thanks.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 26, 2022)

terry123 said:


> How do I get to the Diaries?  I tried the search but get "no results" message. Thanks.


Go to forums list at the top, then community from there to Diaries.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 26, 2022)

From me:  A gentleman on a different thread whose upbringing taught him one might be cast into hell, where he will burn in eternity
said because of this, he has no belief in any other explanation.
I'd like to explain what the angels say about Heaven/hell.
(first let me say, I never believed there even existed a hell, but all the words of angels became true, so I have no doubt this also is truth.)

"When the body is readying for death, let him know this life is not the whole existence.  Life goes on into eternity.  The person that is you will always be you.  More wonderful experiences than you can ever imagine lies ahead of you.
Life beyond this is eternal and forever, becoming more and more real with every birth and death.

The basic life path is predetermined because they are agreed upon before entering Earth.  People have choices and will often chose erronously.
They are often not remembered by the soul.  Your life was told to you by the angels before you entered the realms of the Earth.  You agreed to it.
This is planned to experience the feelings you need for growth into new worlds.
Your life is planned by past actions before you entered this lifetime.
A changed life order will be fulfilled at another time.

The purpose of the soul on Earth is to lift to God in a way that cannot be allowed without a physical body.
When the soul is in a physical body, it can experience growth through the senses.This can only happen in a body.
You have sat with your angels and decided the best course of action for your growth of the soul."

Hell:  "This is not for you or others.  Even the most sinful of souls have a place in God's plan.
We welcome every soul to the Heavens.
Don't be afraid to leave the body at the time of death.  Go with the angels without fear.
If a soul ended his life with a sad heart, this will not be sustained in the heavens.  The soul lifts into blissfulness.

ONLY after you are given many ways to obtain God, through multiple lifetimes, ONLY after you have rejected God in all ways,
can you follow the dark spirit.
Don't ever be afraid the dark spirit will take you.  This will only be a choice of the soul aften many mentions of God are not followed.
Hell has no growth, no possibilities of lifting into God's light.  There is corruption and evilness of the lowest.  This is not for a godly soul.
We issue a warning not to follow this path, for the ways of God are open for you to enter.  Soar into the heavens."

From another angel:
"One who praises God and honors him and one who curses God or believes not in anything spiritual or religious are both lifted to the heavens.
He may speak ill of God or disbelieve his existence but when the end of the physical body comes, he is lifted into the heavens as a child of God.
Beliefs or non-beliefs are of no merit.  One may think and feel one way for a moment or several years.  Opinions change.  Beliefs change.
The worthiness of a man is known by the sincerity of his soul.
He may think himself incapable of love or growth of the soul but in the moment of the lifting, all is made clear.
Even the lowliest of men will be lifted to see heaven and shown the way to lift toward God.
Each soul grows at his own pace."


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 26, 2022)

You have a gift, thank you so much for sharing. Your words gave me peace, I would often worry because my DH did not believe in heaven and he was such a good man. He has found peace of this I am sure.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 26, 2022)

For anyone reading this, may I be permitted to enter my own personal concept of God?
These are my words, not from the angels, but formed after many years of words from angels.

I see God as personal and impersonal.
The concept of God is more real, more concrete, more substancial, more permanent than any conception the human mind has developed at any time.
God is a wonder of all worlds, all heavens, all space and all existence.  God directs all movements of all that exists.
As impersonal, God holds an absolute eternal nature, is supreme and formless without qualities and attributes and found underlying all manifestation of all existence.  This is the source of all existence, found in all form and phenomena  of creation.
This is the basis of all creation.  This is beyond knowing and doing.  All life is the radiation of this eternal, absolute Being.
This is the omnipresent, impersonal, imperishable  God.
God is not anything from which fear could ever emanate.  This is the fulfillment of the eternal reality of life.

The personal manifestation of God has form, specific nature, qualities and attributes.  He has unlimited power, intelligence, joyfulness,
energy.  All laws of nature are controlled by his will.  The whole field of relative existence is governed by the laws of nature in perfect functioning.
God governs and maintains the entire field of evolution and lives of innumerable beings in the entire multiverse.
God is the supreme state of existence.

My problem with traditional religions is they infuse a FEAR of God rather than a love of God.  
Religions provide a field for the spirit of religion to guide the destiny of the people.  But, it is now rituals and dogma while becoming devoid of spirit.  Religion should take away all fear.  It should elevate man to a state where he naturally does right action, where he lives fulfillment.

Ok, done preaching.  This of course,is my own opinion.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Gaer, I too receive messages from higher beings, and have been told pretty much the same, though not in so much detail. Do you actually see these beings, do they show themselves to you, or do they communicate in your dreams? I am able to move onto a higher level while fully conscious and communicate face to face.
Have you read the books by Diana Cooper....do you think she is genuine?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 26, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Gaer, I too receive messages from higher beings, and have been told pretty much the same, though not in so much detail. Do you actually see these beings, do they show themselves to you, or do they communicate in your dreams? I am able to move onto a higher level while fully conscious and communicate face to face.
> Have you read the books by Diana Cooper....do you think she is genuine?


Oh, How wonderful you receive messages too!  Do you write them down?
Yes, Sometimes they show themselves and I know all their names.
Sometimes they fill me with so much joy, I cry.
The one most glorious angel filled the entire room with her intense light.  She touched my forehead  and spoke to me.
I was dumbstruck! I  tried to speak but I couldn't speak!
Yes, They communicate in my dreams.  I fly to classes with them, taught by angels and even gods!  Do you do this?

When I began receiving several messages I stopped reading any spiritual or metaphysical books because I was getting SO MANY words from angels and I wanted no one's opinions or imaginations to interfere with the messages I was receiving.
I have reams and reams of their sacred messages.  I put some oftheir words in books.
No, I have not read Diana Cooper but I do know most writers who portend angel's words have never seen or been touched by angels and their writings are from their own imagination to sell books.  I  have no respect for them.  (Sylvia Brown for instance)
But, I'm THRILLED to know you get Holy messages too!  This is so wonderful!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

I have to be honest, Gaer, I'm not as awestruck as you are. I'm very matter of fact about it. This might be because I have dealings with lower spirits, who have deceived me. This means that although I accept what happens, I'm still very sceptical. I also have spirits around me who tell me earthly things and make predictions, which are usually correct. This suggests that nothing happens randomly.....all is planned.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I have to be honest, Gaer, I'm not as awestruck as you are. I'm very matter of fact about it. This might be because I have dealings with lower spirits, who have deceived me. This means that although I accept what happens, I'm still very sceptical. I also have spirits around me who tell me earthly things and make predictions, which are usually correct. This suggests that nothing happens randomly.....all is planned.


This is interesting.  I refuse tocommunicate with low spirits.  I tell them to leave.  They are generally entities who were afraid to lift with the angels at the death of the body.  They are fearful of the unknown.
May I quote what the angels say about them?

"Spirits only want to live again and wander Earth in search of anyone who may react to them.  Give no credence to low spirits.  Give them no worth and they will depart.  Don't be afraid of them for they hold no power.  We angels are always with you.  No one is ever to be afraid.  Spirits may speak to you through thought, but they are not always true words. 
We are appointed by God to become holy angels.  Human spirits are not holy angels.  They seek to communicate with people of Earth but not with God's permission.  We weld the glories of heaven with human minds.  Spirits walking Earth have no power to do that. 
When a lower spirit enters the human mind, gather strength to force it away, and it will depart.
The angels will protect you from this communication if you request it."

"Morbid influences can affect the mind through fear and confusion.  The spirits walking Earth have no other powers except to sometimes be visable to the human eye. 
They have no light of God in them.
The angels bade them to the heavens but they refused.
They are souls who wished to remain on Earth in spirit form."

Yes, I agree with you that all is planned.  There is great organization in the heavens.
People tend to blame God for bad things happening but they have limited vision and only see things from one perspective.
They can't see the entire picture nor do they know of the purpose or the cosmic plan.  One should no more curse God than
curse themselves. 
When I first started to receive sacred messages, I would ask for only the highest entity around me to communicate.
I WAS astonished!  They would tell me their name and how long they have been with me.  It was like talking to a friend
who was sitting next to me! 
They gave me names of gods, angels and worlds which I put in the closet for a year and took out again as I asked the same questions.
I was astonished, the names were the same!  So I KNOW I'm getting the truth.
If they are low entities, what's the point?  You may as well go up to a guy standing in line at the grocery store and say, "Will you tell me my future?"  You're just talking to a soul who has died in the body.  They don't know the wisdom of things until the soul has been lifted.

I'm so glad you told me of your communications.  Have you seen angels with you during your entire life, as I have?



What I want to say now is not for you Lewkat, but for those who want to attain psychic powers.
Be careful not to induce demons through invocation or writing spells that are not of God and the angels.
People are ignorant of forces outside the Earth.  The creation of bringing evil forces forward could harm everyone on Earth.
If psychic powers are not of God, they are only self-deception.  This is so important!


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Aug 27, 2022)

This is phenomenal work -- Stay true to your nature and ignore those who get in the way. You are on your own path and it is beautiful!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

Old&InTheWay said:


> This is phenomenal work -- Stay true to your nature and ignore those who get in the way. You are on your own path and it is beautiful!


Thank you @Old&InTheWay,  but my words and words of the angels have now seriously offended some of my dear friends
on this forum.  I will continue to scribe the angel's words  as I can do no differently, but I'm taken aback a bit for now.
Many ordinary people, like me, receive words and sightings of angels, I'm sure, but people only give worth to words given 
thousands of years ago to men only.   Some take words spoken as literal, not metaphorically or as poetry, as it was probably
intended.  
But, Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 27, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hope this is all right.  If you don't believe in angels, I'd love it if you could refrain from comment or just don't read the thread, O.K.?
> All of us have different "gifts" we have earned or been given.  Mine is:  I receive words from angels.  These are NOT lowly spirits that
> hang around and try to communicate.  These are truly Holy Angels.  They generally don't comment on earthly things; only things
> pertaining to God, Angels, Heaven, reincarnation, souls, (things like that).
> ...


Thank you, @Gaer, for sharing these important messages!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Thank you, @Gaer, for sharing these important messages!


@Palides, Wish you lived nearby.  We would be the best of friends!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

A gentleman in another thread (that Ididn't want to intrude upon)  asked why he would be born in a situation of being in a concentration camp
if he chooses his life.

This is from an angel:
" When what you call karma returns to the soul, horrific actions, sadness, suffering may be experienced.
When the soul leaves the body behind and soars with angels to the glorious heavens, higher and higher entities are viewed, more and more
delicate, finer and finer realms are experienced.
When one feels the love emanating from the absolute Being, he begs and aches to be nearer to the God.
Qualities of the heart of the soul must be felt and sought before the highest realms of heaven can be known in their entirity.
This becomes the sole goal of the soul when these realms are seen.
The soul converses with the Holy Angels toplan what is needed for the growth of the soul.
The karmic debt from innumerable lifetimes will be lived out in full.
Some things can only evolve through the senses while in a physical body.
Lives on Earth are fleeting.
The soul chooses the preplanned life understands and agrees to the life plan prior to his life on Earth.
Would a soul do this to rid of a karmic debt to rise higher to the God?
It's not necessary.  A soul can spread repercussions over several lifetimes.
The soul can grow enormously in one lifetime or not grow at all.  This is the choice of the soul.
Many, many possibilities are given for the soul to ponder before the birth on the Earth.
You choose your parents, your time of birth,.   All is the choice of the soul.
You have covenants to bear before you can rise to completed fulfillment.
The soul chooses where he is most comfortable. what is most important to him
and what will bring him the most happiness."

So, they chose to be in concentration camps to avert karmic debt in one short lifetime.
Lives go on into eternity, into more and more blissfulness!
The mind might not have been aware of this but the soul is grounded in God's ultimate plan.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

From angels about thought:
"You will take on a now existence.  Men are depressed and this sent thought goes to the atmosphere of sadness and melancholy.
It is a cycle forwhenpicked upby minds takes on momentum.
Wrongthinking comes from this.
Itis to be the Earth is enveloped in hate, in sadness, in fear.
Souls who have succumbed to this don't want to hear words tolift them from this.
Theywant to wallow in it and understand it.

This is a natural movement of the mind not enveloped in God, just as the growth to more happiness is also a natural movement.
Thoughts sent from the mind will endure.
Expectations of the mind will fulfill.
Should wonders befall in the life to a despondent soul, they are gifts from the heavens.
Miracles cannot bloom in a depressed mind.
Angels cherish their charges and try to help them in unknown ways.
Most of the help you receive is from angels, but you are not aware of this.
Hatred in the mind holds wonders fromoccuring.

When joy comes and the heart is thrilled, when the mood of happiness echos in the soul, give thanks for what is received.
To sustain this is not a natural function in the lower thought processes.
To combat the lowly thought and keepabove the chaos is difficult.
Sometimes it's not easy to live upon the Earth.
When God is in the life, creative intelligence is unlimited.

Ifone area of the life brings discord, open a part ofyour creativity to bring pleasure and fulfillment.
Adore your life and your surroundings.
Bring beauty to all around you and joy to anyone or anything.
Send thoughts of love to anyone.
Make it your duty to affect life in a positive way."


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

From one of my angels:

"Go to the people where you can reach the skies with unsiphoned cries of love.
Make music your delight.
Make love your goodness.
Make words as if you cherish them.
Make them soft and strong.
but give them power.
for they shape the thoughts of man.
Words define our percieved souls.
Open chasms of the heart of soul and of thought.
ever strong thought.  It shapes the world.
The heart, the speech, the eyes soften.
An essence of tenderness envelopes.
The delicate beauty of lighter and lighter flows.
Gentle whispers rise to the gods who watch.
Make your days and nights blend into soft and tender.

Let your eyelids close.
Breath as eyes close to rest.
Sleep enters.
The mind lives in harmony as the Earth sleeps."


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

*"Make it your duty to affect life in a positive way."*

tough to do when you're in so much pain you're drowning.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 27, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> *"Make it your duty to affect life in a positive way."*
> 
> tough to do when you're in so much pain you're drowning.


Oh, I'm so sorry.  I will pray for you.  May I?
I can't interpret the words of angels.  I can only transcribe what they send.
and, I can pray.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 27, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry.  I will pray for you.  May I?
> I can't interpret the words of angels.  I can only transcribe what they send.
> and, I can pray.


you can pray up a storm if u like.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 29, 2022)

From an angel around me:
"  May wonders befall your movements.
The welcoming words come tothe mouths but too late.
It's timeon Earth to speak only to the soul who harbor love
in their hearts.
As welcoming thoughts flow from the minds, cherish the 
words as if they mattered more than youwill ever know.

Be ready in your heart, to tell truths of all things.
Be aware the spirit souls watch you for this is also done.
Give way to the emotions sitting softly in the seat
of the heart.

This may bring wishes for good happenings to be for all time.
Make way for gods to enter Earth, for they will and soon.
perfect allyou can in your power for them to view.
They know of excellence, of perfection, ofbliss, of laugh,
of joy.
Show your Earth as if you were presenting a gift to them.
Yoursurroundingsare a gift to the Angels who visit the gods,
who glimpse the Earth.

Make words of the voice gentle to the ears.
Make neat the things you hold dear.
Use time wisely in this world.
Give thanks.

Would souls of the most torridlives also riseto the heavens?
Yes is the answer.
They need much help.  oh yes.
Should it takelifetimes upon lifetimes?
They will hear the council of Angels.  Souls will tell
what is to be done but only we give guidence.
Each life isto bring the soul closer and closer to the God.
and into more and more love and happiness.

Be cogniscent of Angels.
make your world as if Angels were coming.
Make your world worthy of their presence.

May the souls of Earth recognize this world is a gift
to make into beauty and into love.
Try this day to lift your thought to wonders."


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 29, 2022)

I never get messages. Could be that I'm never on social media like a lot of folks these days.  Don't even  carry around a phone much either.  I guess I'm hard to reach and I kind of like it that way.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 29, 2022)

My dad had a massive stroke at 59 and my mom cared for him for 14 years. During this time my mom was older and became very stressed the last few years. Sometimes when she was laying in bed she would feel something rubbing her forehead. A psychic told her it was a angel comforting her. 

Finally my dad died and a few nights later my mom woke up to a bright light even though the bedroom was dark. It scared her so she closed her eyes. The light stayed for awhile and when it went away she opened her eyes. The psychic said her angel came to say goodbye since she was no longer needed. What do you think happened?


----------



## Gaer (Aug 30, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> My dad had a massive stroke at 59 and my mom cared for him for 14 years. During this time my mom was older and became very stressed the last few years. Sometimes when she was laying in bed she would feel something rubbing her forehead. A psychic told her it was a angel comforting her.
> 
> Finally my dad died and a few nights later my mom woke up to a bright light even though the bedroom was dark. It scared her so she closed her eyes. The light stayed for awhile and when it went away she opened her eyes. The psychic said her angel came to say goodbye since she was no longer needed. What do you think happened?


There are angels which are with you from birth to death, at every moment, and other angels who come to you at varied times of your life.
They are of varied interests and have varied qualities you may need at different times of your life.
This was a sustained light so it's probable this was her angel.  Of course, I don't know what the angel's message was.
She should never be afraid.  Maybe it was to thank her for being so loving and caring.
Yes,Angels comfort us and try to help us in every way.  The hand on her forehead was quite possibly an angel.
Your Mother must be spiritually evolved and aware.  What a wonderful woman to give her life and her strength for love.
You can be sure she will be exalted in the heavens.

You see, angels emit tremendous light, percievable by humans.  (or they stay invisable)
Spirits visit but don't emit this tremendous light to us.  I do feel honestly this was an angel.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

All of the advice you have been given, Gaer, is in the Wisdom of Ancient Egypt....The Book of Thoth. The so-called Gods were obviously very spiritual advisors, who gave all this knowledge to humans in the distant past. There is also a lot of good advice in the Bible. Mankind has been told all this wisdom but few take much notice.


Packerjohn said:


> I never get messages. Could be that I'm never on social media like a lot of folks these days.  Don't even  carry around a phone much either.  I guess I'm hard to reach and I kind of like it that way.


You're not missing much!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 30, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> All of the advice you have been given, Gaer, is in the Wisdom of Ancient Egypt....The Book of Thoth. The so-called Gods were obviously very spiritual advisors, who gave all this knowledge to humans in the distant past. There is also a lot of good advice in the Bible. Mankind has been told all this wisdom but few take much notice.
> 
> You're not missing much!


This is so interesting you said that about Ancient Egypt.  I've never read the book of Thoth but many of the angels names (which they give me) sound like names used in ancient Egypt.  I WILL read this!  I understand the high priests back then communicated with angels of God and the gods.
There IS a connection!  a STONG  CONNECTION!!! I feel the world has devolved over the centuries.  
So glad you told me that!  That is thrilling to me!  Thanks!


----------



## Remy (Aug 30, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hell:  "This is not for you or others.  Even the most sinful of souls have a place in God's plan.
> We welcome every soul to the Heavens.
> Don't be afraid to leave the body at the time of death.  Go with the angels without fear.
> If a soul ended his life with a sad heart, this will not be sustained in the heavens.  The soul lifts into blissfulness.


I can only hope for this to be true.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 30, 2022)

As far as religion goes, as far as the wars over religion go, I think that Sonny and Cherie had the right idea with their song, "The Beat Goes On."  The conflicts, the theory, the madness, the hate and the killings will never end.

Sorry if I upset all you folks that have been sold the dream that there is a brave new, wonderful world waiting for all of us just over the horizon.  If you ask me, "it ain't gonna happen."  So sorry!

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Sonny+and+Cherie,+"The+Beat+Goes+On."&t=newext&atb=v320-1&iax=videos&iai=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS3O5zg290k&ia=videos


----------



## Jules (Aug 30, 2022)

@Packerjohn   This is Gaer’s Diary.  You may not agree, but respectfully, you have no need to disagree.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Aug 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> There are angels which are with you from birth to death, at every moment, and other angels who come to you at varied times of your life.
> They are of varied interests and have varied qualities you may need at different times of your life.
> This was a sustained light so it's probable this was her angel.  Of course, I don't know what the angel's message was.
> She should never be afraid.  Maybe it was to thank her for being so loving and caring.
> ...


My mom was very religious being raised Lutheran but also very spiritual. From her teens she could see, feel and hear spirits. . She never sought it but things would just happen. She sometimes knew in advance when someone was going to die. She was extremely intuitive and if she didn’t follow her intuition she was sorry. She married my dad after WW2 and was very committed. I was very lucky having 2 wonderful parents. She passed in 2009 at 89. She enjoyed 16 years after my dad died. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 31, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> My mom was very religious being raised Lutheran but also very spiritual. From her teens she could see, feel and hear spirits. . She never sought it but things would just happen. She sometimes knew in advance when someone was going to die. She was extremely intuitive and if she didn’t follow her intuition she was sorry. She married my dad after WW2 and was very committed. I was very lucky having 2 wonderful parents. She passed in 2009 at 89. She enjoyed 16 years after my dad died. Thanks so much for your response.


Your Mother sounds amazing!
You probably have this too!
It may be a predisposed genitic trait; this awareness.
The percieved realizations of today will be tomorrow's scienticic  findings.

I started out as a Lutheran also but quit all religion at the age of eight.
Many times people visit in my dreams and the next day, I found out they had died that night.
They come with an angel to ask if I will forgive them.  

I really appreciate your telling about your Mother!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 31, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Packerjohn   This is Gaer’s Diary.  You may not agree, but respectfully, you have no need to disagree.


Thanks Jules, but it's fine.
Seems the majority of men on this forum are athiests. (and a lot of women)
Everyone is on their own path on their own time.   
I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything.
I'm only passing on the words of angels as this is what I agreed before my birth.
But, Thank you!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 31, 2022)

More words from Angels:

"A realization of each soul must occur that a reason he is here on Earth at this time is to do whatever ispossible to help mankind.
Man is on the verge of experiencing a new sacredness, before only known to a special group of priests.
Man, for centuries, has pulled truths from existing religions to try to lift to God. 
These truths were held close and treasured as if they  would never again be known.

We give you now the words of godsand angels for this age on Earth.
Open the eyes to see.  Open the ears and soul to hear.
Open the heart of the soul tofeel and the mind of the soul to bring awareness of God into the life.

Prayer to God, thankfulness to God, opening the heart to love God and all God's works will lift the soul into enlightenment.
When the soul begs for elevation from despondency, from fear,it will be given.

We are the Holy Angels of God.  Tell the souls of Earth, we love them so deeply.
We are next to them.  They can speak to us and we will hear and understand.
Open your Heart to God.  He hears all thoughts directed to him.  Know you are not to fear God.

Be all you can be.  Bring joy to anyone on the Earth.  You each have the power to make Earth a wonderful world.
Don't be afraid to stand alone in your beliefs.  Be strong.  Be unafraid.  Bend to no man nor any order not right for your soul.
Men of greatness will soon walk the Earth.  Angels walk with them.  These men will change the world.
Be with them.
Each person, each soul on Earth has the possibility to be of greatness.

Determine what you decipher as great.  Be this.  Don't wait or waver.
Be a man of power, wisdom, homor, compassion, strength, courage, love.
Weakness is no longer a part of you.  Subserviant actions are no longer a part of you.
Illness and fear are no longer a part of you.
Be the soul God created you to be.
Take upon yourself goals greater thanyour own prosperity or your own happiness.
Be a mender of all mankind. Helplift mankind to happiness and greatness.

The thoughts of man are more powerful than anyone on Earth canimagine.
When men learn to use strong, defined thought, wonders will occur.
Words will be freedom of expression but will also be a reflection of the dignity of the soul.
It's now known, the entire direction of thought must change on this earth.

if you think the mind can'tgenerate enough love to make a difference,
this is not correct.  The thought of one soul can change the movement of the Earth.
The thought of one mind may slow time.
The wonder of the  human mind is that thought can be changed and elevated to
encompass God's love.
FEELINGS ARE THE TRUE WORDS OF GOD.
If strong thoughts are sent from many minds and the words are really felt,
think what may be accomplished in the name of peace.

When the soul is made to know the teachings of the angels,
no ignorance will be left in the soul.
Men will no longer be afraid or in pain.
Now is the time to stand with the Angels of God and help mankind."


----------



## palides2021 (Aug 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> More words from Angels:
> 
> "A realization of each soul must occur that a reason he is here on Earth at this time is to do whatever ispossible to help mankind.
> Man is on the verge of experiencing a new sacredness, before only known to a special group of priests.
> ...


I was inspired reading this! Thank you so much, @Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 1, 2022)

From an angel:

"Make words into soft for reply for men of no reason.
This what they understand.
Hard words from women is not accepted.
Sweet and gentle are all that is heard from their minds.
Even then, their hearts are but with their own thoughts.
More gracious words are spoken with love.
Words of love are sincere and from the soul.
All men bend to listen.

No matter how their hearts are shielded,
no matter how guarded,
words of love penetrate to the core.
There, a wee hope blossoms a spark of een a tiny sprig
of hope musters with  the heart and mind.

Be discriminating in your wordage
for these thoughts are your true creations.
Give them honor and worth.
Cherish your words.
Cherish your thought of blessings and love
as your life is made of these.

You can't send hate and anger and expect 
wonders to bloom from this.
Let the fullness of your soul overflow with love.
Thought must be nurtured into graciousness,
into thankness, into wonders.
This will blossom all around you into a garden of love."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 4, 2022)

I asked my angels about sin and consciousness:

Theirreply:
"While the soul of the mortal is in ignorance, it knows no better.
Once it understands right from wrong, it bears the burden of what it interprets as sin.
This will be the soul's rememberence.
That soul will hold this to itself aspart of the consciousness.
This will keep the soul in a place not close to God until it can release this and no longer punish itself.
When the mind knows correct action and chooses to do the opposite, this holds the soul back from attainments.

Sin is a moral deviation.
You are not punished by God for your sins.
Sin is what you perceive as not right action.
Sin is a pre-planned action of the lowest function of the mind.

Humans err enough without planned sin.
The soul is aware of all thought of the mind to choose to do wrong.
To lie,cheat, thieve,kill, maim; whatever is not the way of God.

Such actions keep the mind in the lowest consciousness level.
This is not a normal movement of growth for the mind and soul.
Live in the highest quality of thought.

Consciousness is explainable as the growth of the soul.
The soul,when seen, appears as a cloud of vapor with the physical attributes of you.
The soul thinks, speaks, feels, hears, acts,behaves, moves, sees,flies, walks, dances, loves,laughs, sings.
The soul is identical to the physical body except that itlives after the human body dies.
The soul is you.

Every emotion you feel is felt by the soul.
The soul can appear as a solid human or remain as a wisp of translucence.

Consciousness is a growth of the heart of the soul and the mind of the soul.
These integrate to develop an essence and refinement of the consciousness.
A man of no feeling and of crudeness or grossness may have a low level of consciousness.
A man with self-worth, discipline,courage, dignity, may have a higher level of consciousness.
This is a measurement of growth of the synchrony of the soul's mind and heart.

The lower this level, the lower the emittence of luminosity.
The higher the soul's evolution, the brighter and more luminous the soul.
This can be seen by all in the heavens.
A life in the heavens is met by souls of all levels of development, as is a life on Earth.
A soul is exactly as created by the mind of the soul.
Men of great worth walk with the gods and with the angels. 
Angels are everywhere in the heavens and can be seen in many pursuits.
many endeavors.
All are serving God in many ways.  Angels have diverse interests."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 6, 2022)

Love:

"We Holy Angels are with you every moment of your life.
We cherish you beyond all imaginings.
We guide you in unknown ways.
You need only to be aware of our presence.
It's not enough for an intellectual discussion on the existence of God.

God and the Holy Spirit exist.  This is not up to interpretation.
We angels serve God and are on the Earth as He directed.
Because men on Earth are most in need and afraid.
Think beyond your own happiness.
Help the world, not because it's right but because God gave this to souls
to do with as they deem.
You can make it as a heaven or as a war zone. 

Do anything to enhance a moment in time; a creation, a word,
a help to anyone or anything.
Grow toward God in thought, deed, word, manner or action.
Enhance the world if even in the tiniest way.

If the people of Earth knew how much love the heart can hold,
they would be in awe.
It's a feeling of tenderness, of want, of more sweetness and love than
can be expressed.
Let feelings rise from the heart into moments of exhileration.

LOVE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT FEELING A HUMAN CAN EXPERIENCE.

The love felt is also known by the angels surrounding that person.
The most valuable feeling experienced by your soul is the
opening of the heart and the integration of the heart and mind of the soul.
This propels the soul to God.


When feelings of want and love enter the mind, the heart feels.
That's all.  No more.
The heart of the soul feels.
Words of love radiate to reach the intended.
Waves of energy siphon through the air to permeate the focus of the love.
This may be felt or not.
It may not be felt but it is there.
It reaches anywhere in creation.

Do not think your thoughts of love are empty or useless fragments
of your mind, for they are not.
Love travels to all space, to all strata, to all worlds.
The act, the very act of sending love to another makes the force
of thought strong.
This is much needed in this world.

Love is used on other worlds
as words are used in this world.
Love manifests in ways you may not know.
circles and spreads.
Love settles in the cracks of all creation.
blankets countries and worlds with a tinge of Heaven.
Send your love into the sky to land in the heart of your beloved."


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 6, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Love:
> 
> "We Holy Angels are with you every moment of your life.
> We cherish you beyond all imaginings.
> ...


This is so powerful! Thanks for sharing, @Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2022)

From the angels:
"We want to tell you how you can become truly spiritual and immerse in God.
Realize the men of Earth are not the most evolved species that exist.
Mankind, on the Earth, must as a human race, lift out of the low level of thought
and energy into a higher realm.
This action, if given throughout the world, will enact the most wonderful
events and changes.
The level on Earth is low.  Only the hells have a lower field of energy.
Miracles and wonders have difficulty manifesting because of this.

Angels will always be there with you but man is to move toward the heavenly ways.
All manifestations are created in the Heavens first and then on Earth.
If the energy on Earth is clear and bright, these wonders may occur.
if the world is danked in mire, wonders are dimmed or non-existent.

All this begins with thought.
When hate, anger, fear permeates the Earth, when low thought, low words
of uncouth nature surround the inhabitants, the creation dims.
Love quenches, joy dissipates.  Men taking enjoyment from cursing, condemnation,
gossip and threatening is a debilitating movement.
This is a choosing of pain and darkness over God's glorified wonders.

As men's minds sink lower in the quality of thought, man deviates from reaching God.
As a lowly thought comes into the consciousness, dismiss it immediatly.
One must let thoughts flow freely.
Discernment can eliminate thought not of the highest value.
It's important these do not dwell in the mind as this can bring deeper depression.

A motion of changing the direction of thought processes will enact luminosity to the soul.
The luminious soul is viewed by all in the Heavens.
WHY WALLOW IN DESPAIR WHEN THE SAME MOMENT COULD BRING
ABOUT MIRACULOUS WONDERS?

if men knew the powerfulness of a single thought, they would develop this technique of mind expansion.
Sending and receiving thought, gaining spirituality through thought, creation through thought;
studies on this would be endeavored all over the world.

As a thought comes into the conscious mind, turn the low thought pattern
into a joyful, positive pattern.
Be with a gladdened heart and a joyful demeanor.

The one mention is that people are not to fear God nor his sacred angels.
Because of God's sacred powers and because Angels are God's heavenly creatures,
people tend to fear them.  This is not to be."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2022)

Well, I was told to write on here about the Holy Spirit.
Honestly, I don't know if anyone even reads this thread, but
I'm here to serve Angels.
This is from one of my books:

" The Holy Spirit cannot be seen.
He emits light so far reaching and intensely brilliant that only the form can be viewed.
He is a part of God because they are one and the same, yet each is a particular entity.
God is a concrete figure.
The Holy Spirit is only in spirit.
It will not ever be definite.
It will remain a spirit eternally.
One cannot speak the name of the Holy Spirit.
This shall not be given to the people of Earth.

We can send thought to this spirit, but we cannot speak aloud.
The infusion of of the finest, most intricate level imaginable.
Let us explain:
If one shouts loudly, this is of the most heavy,gross level.
If one speaks, this is a slightly finer level.
If one whispers, it's even finer.
If one sends thought, it's finer still.
If one radiates, it's higher and lighter.
The Holy Spirit is the most tender, lightest and finest of expressions.

You may not speak to the Holy Spirit except through Angels.
We ask Archangels to intervene.
We bow and tremble before it's mightiness.
We don't fear it, for it is all love.
We humble before the greatest of gods.
This spirit in God's and humankind's image exists on the world of the celestial.
This God is of the highest and is part of the one God.
It is most holy in all ways.

We cannot see the Holy Spirit.
It isn't visable even to us.
The light and power from this spirit is not concievable.
The feelings sent from this spirit are so profound and intense that we cannot even approach this.

We tremble near this power.
The love is radiated throughout all existence.
We cannot speak with this spirit of all light and will not approach this spirit.
The intensity of love is overwhelming, even to us.
We honor this spirit and kneel to this power.

The power of the Holy Spirit is masculine.
The souls, the gods, the Angels and the Archangels are all in God's image.
This is the shape you know as a human.
The spirit of light and power is the shape of a human
and radiates emanations of intense love."


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 7, 2022)

@Gaer, I love reading this! Your words verify and solidify in my mind the existence of Angels, and yes, "Love quenches, joy dissipates." 

Please keep writing them down.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 7, 2022)

@dko1951 asked for the description of God.
Earlier, I described God as a personal God and an impersonal God.  (Post #11)
This is a description of the personal God, from the Holy Angels.


from the Angels:

"God, as you choose to call him, is a being in the  seat of the highest heaven who
directs all movement of all that exists.
A breath of God lifts the soul to more depth of feeling than can be expressed.
A word from God brings awe to the receiver.
A touch from God envelopes the soul in more bliss than is bearable.
These words are to be honored as truth.

When the soul meets God, ecstasy thunders through the soul with such
force your soul will shake in exhileration.
Nothing, no experience, not all lives or all deaths can equal this feeling.
This is love beyond explanation.

God is absolute perfection.  God is a name for an indescribable being.
He is all-consuming love, energy,powerfulness.
God is all spirit and light.
The almighty God is masculine but words and breath can't describe him.
He is masculine.
He is as a spirit or as a flesh and blood man.
He is light and love generated by him.

Should a moment happen in your life whereby you could hold the love God
has for you, the soul could not accept the bliss.
God is  only love.  No anger exists.  No fear is to be held for God dispenses only direct love.
This image of God reflects no specific race.
God is an emanation of energy.
Each soul sees what it desires in the face of God.
The intensity of light from God and from the Holy Spirit is beyond what the eyes can percieve.

No person can say they have seen God, for they have not. (in this life)
No person can say they have heard the voice of God for they have heard the voice of an angel.
God appears to no human on Earth but knows every second of your life,
every thought in your mind and every movement of your heart.
God designates his Holy Angels to help the souls of Earth.
God created all things, all space, all form, all sound, all light.
You are a part of this.
No one who dwells on Earth is nearer to God than you are this moment.  "


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @dko1951 asked for the description of God.
> Earlier, I described God as a personal God and an impersonal God.  (Post #11)
> This is a description of the personal God, from the Holy Angels.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Gaer


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 7, 2022)

@Gaer - I am a Blessed, Spirited Soul living in a physical body.  I know Angels are all around me and guiding me.  When we leave this physical body, the Spirit lives on.  Many are trying to find answers, searching  and searching but the answers they are searching for is within.  We are equipped with Everything we need on our journey through life, we just have to quiet the mind and go within.  I am sooo blessed to be able to tap into my inner Spirit, many don't reach that point in their life. Much love to all.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 7, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @dko1951 asked for the description of God.
> Earlier, I described God as a personal God and an impersonal God.  (Post #11)
> This is a description of the personal God, from the Holy Angels.
> 
> ...


I am filled with awe. Thank you for sharing, @Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 10, 2022)

More from Holy Angels:

"Not a woman nor a man shall hear the sounds of God from the Earth.
The voice is heard in the heavens.
Iti s not heard from the Earth.
The voices of angels will be heard on Earth and this is God's will, God's voice, God's directions.
No man on Earth has seen the face of God in this life.
Some say they have met God in this life.  They have not.
When angels speak, we speak with the true words of God within us.
When angels act, all movements are with the actions of the God.
We are more than messengers.  We are with God in our own souls.
We hold the light of God to bring his will to Earth.

Men of Earth think angels are as fairies in the heavens who float around playing harps,
as this is what is depicted in masterpieces of art.
Men of Earth are to know angels are the highest appointed beings who are a part of the one God.
Men think angels are like mermaids or nymphs of the air.
We are light and love in ways no man has capabilities to understand.

If you knew the power of angels, you would fall on your knees in homage.
Words cannot explain ways angels help is displayed on Earth and through all the heavens.
Miracles explain our workings but are miracles understood by man?
Crestone is that which is used. 
Man shall not know of this phenomomena for it is only give by God to us.

Miracles are given by angels as we deem, within the ordinances in which we work.
Organization of detail abide in heavenly realms.
We work within our barriers to achieve our goals.
We try to hold to the highest thoughts of mankind, but men cannot sustain thoughts of greatness.
The powers of the mind are weak and unstable in humans.
When the men of the world can stand and sustain thoughts of greatness,
we can employ our love and our wisdoms to mankind.

Angels also lift the soul after the body's demise.
We bring the soul to the realms of the heavens,
into bliss and fulfillment.
This is a joyous movement.
NO SOUL goes to another place.
Oh, The fears of death are so prevelant on the Earth but
Oh! How ignorant this fear!
Must mankind live in fear and hate on this world?

All ways are open to explore now in the minds of man.
Reach your highest in this one life.
Reach to the greatest soul one can be!
More wonders than I can describe await the glorified soul.
Give no waste to the life.
Give no lowly, hateful or fearful thought.

Men of God, come forth to hold high the values of the soul.
All are welcomed in the heavens."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 11, 2022)

from Angels:
"Movements in multiple worlds is not understood by men of Earth."

"God gives the impression of being only with you and immersed in you,
but he is with worlds unending and entities unknown at the same time."

"The soul is wanting expansion.
The soul wants more and more.
This means dual or triple lives and experiences may be given as the soul
can handle the experiences, and this means more and more existences."

from me:  So, as one on Earth feels the desire to paint, at the same time
feels the need to travel, to write, to act in a play, design a form, read a book,
so then, the human form can exist in multiple vibrations, to experience more and more!

"As one evolves, he encompasses multiple experiences,
Gods and Angels  in the Heavens may appear to innumerable souls.

No individuality is lost because the soul emits consciousness projecting
into the infinite.
As the soul evolves, the desire to exist in varied levels of manifestation
may occur.

The dreams and feelings, awarenesses and ideas may co-exist and
transmit to others.
As these ae transmitted and accepted by the souls, the desire for more and more
experiences may endure in the mind.
This may evolve into yet another existence on another world and the consciousness
transmits through telepathy.

God is omnipresent.
God is everywhere."

from me:
If the possibility exists that a human soul can exist in two or three places from our
LOWLY level of evolution of the soul, THINK of the perfection of a God, A GOD,
who is omniprescent and omniscent!

"The soul exists through all lives, all spheres, and all existence.
The soul exists through all eternity."


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> More from Holy Angels:
> 
> "Not a woman nor a man shall hear the sounds of God from the Earth.
> The voice is heard in the heavens.
> ...


Hi @Gaer, I had a question. When the Angels told you:
"Not a woman or a man shall hear the sounds of God from the Earth,
The voice is heard in the heavens.
It is not heard from the Earth."

I am not sure about 2 passages in the Bible that say God spoke. In the Matthew passage, God spoke from the heavens, but it was heard on Earth, and in the Numbers passage, he came down and spoke to them.

Matthew 3:13-17​13 Then Jesus came from Galilee to John at the Jordan, to be baptized by him. 14 John would have prevented him, saying, “I need to be baptized by you, and do you come to me?” 15 But Jesus answered him, “Let it be so now, for it is proper for us in this way to fulfill all righteousness.” Then he consented. 16 And when Jesus had been baptized, just as he came up from the water, suddenly the heavens were opened to him and he saw God’s Spirit descending like a dove and alighting on him. 17 And a voice from the heavens said, “This is my Son, the Beloved, with whom I am well pleased.”​​Numbers 12:4-10 KJV​ *The Lord spoke to Moses, Aaron and Miriam. He said, “All three of you, come out to the tent of meeting.” So they did. 5 Then the Lord came down in a pillar of cloud. He stood at the entrance to the tent. And he told Aaron and Miriam to come to him. The two of them stepped forward. 6 Then the Lord said, “Listen to my words.

“Suppose there is a prophet among you.
I, the Lord, make myself known to them in visions.
I speak to them in dreams.
7 But this is not true of my servant Moses.
He is faithful in everything he does in my house.
8 With Moses I speak face to face.
I speak with him clearly. I do not speak in riddles.
I let him see something of what I look like.
So why were you not afraid
    to speak against my servant Moses?”
9 The Lord was very angry with them. And he left them.*

So I am a little confused why the Angels would say God's voice is only heard in the heavens. In both passages, they heard him from the Earth.
There are probably other Bible passages that show that God had spoken. Just curious.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 11, 2022)

Yes, I don't evaluate or interpret the words received, so I asked why this is that Gods voice 
was purposed to have been heard on Earth and this is what they gave this explanation to me:

"Re: Numbers: (speaking to Moses)
Yes, The voice was heard of a Lord God.
This was not the one Holy God of all gods
but he was of the most high and well
deserved to be named the lord.
This was a most sacred event and a most 
sacred  message.
This was, a moment when one trembles
in the soul, for the voice was truly from the heavens."

Re Matthew:
"Yes,  The words heard were from the one, Holy God.
Jesus could hear the speaking of the God, the Father,
in the heavens.  
Jesus is truly the Son of God.
This was not audible to others.
This voice was heard by Jesus.
The Lord Jesus heard voices from the Earth and from the Heavens."

"Know the evolution of the souls of Earth has disconnected from the 
heavens over centuries.  
God's voice is clear and strong and has been heard in the heavens.
His word is irrefutable.  It is law.
God has requested the Angels of the Mellbon, his most sacred Angels,
communicate with the souls of Earth, as this world is most needy.
When the Earth is sweet again, gentle enough for the voice
of God to be heard, other souls will receive his word.
The worth of man must evolve in the souls before the sacred words
of the Lord can penetrate the Earth.
This will not be heard by any soul in this lifetime."

Does this help?  If not, I will ask for a further explanation.
I know they mentioned once, the atmosphere of the Earth has a lot to do with it and
the perception of the soul receiving the words, their awareness.
Maybe the Earth is in such a state that we are incapable of hearing God.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 11, 2022)

@palides2021,  Something just occured to me:
When you wrote, in your quote, "The Lord was very angry with him",
This doesn't correlate with me.  An evolved soul would understand the
growth or diversions of growth of the souls of Earth.
The Holy God of all gods and all that exists is an entity which eminates
no fear, no anger, no suffering.
The what I call "personal God" is all light and all love.
This quote may have been changed by the church councils over the centuries
as they did to instill the fear of God in their followers and bind them to the church.
This Holy God, nor the Holy Spirit are entities with which no anger could ever be radiated.
I'm not sayting this happened but the Holy Bible has been altered to instill
the fear of God rather than the love of God, and to bring the masses to believe
the church was their only savior from the depths of hell.
This is not true.
God is never to be feared.
A "Lord of God"  may have been a god under the one God but even he
would not anger.
He also, would be only light and love.

Anyway, I would love to know your thinking  on this.
Thank you so much for reading the words of Angels.


----------



## Leann (Sep 11, 2022)

@Gaer when the Angels speak to you, is it at a particular time of day? How do you remember everything that they are saying? Do you get a sense that they want to talk to you and then you sit down and write it out? This utterly fascinates me.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 11, 2022)

Leann said:


> @Gaer when the Angels speak to you, is it at a particular time of day? How do you remember everything that they are saying? Do you get a sense that they want to talk to you and then you sit down and write it out? This utterly fascinates me.


Hi!  Yes, I have heard Angels with the exterior ear as they are in the room with me, but not often.
Haven't you ever heard your name called in the middle of the night?
But, If I have a question to ask them, I sit with paper and pen and they send the words through thought.
The words come clearly, sustained and precise.  I am only a scribe.
The "thought" from Holy Angels aredefined and clearly different from my own thought.
I write the words exactly as received.  I change nothing.  It may be literal, may be poetic.
OR
I can receive this through "automatic writing".  Either way, the words are identical.
I have tested this to analyze in many different ways.
Once I was given the names of specific gods and angels.  I wrote the names just as received and put them in a box in the closet for a year.
I took them out, asked the same question again and they gave me the exact same names.
So, I know, without a doubt, I'm receiving the truth.  I've tested this in varied ways.

Leann, I REMEMBER asking the angels, before I was born on the Earth, if I could serve them during this life.
When they recited the words in my books, I was, at the time working two jobs, one was a night shift, taking care of my brother who was dying of Cancer and my husband who was in agony with a back problem.  The angels kept "prompting" me to write their words.
"What was promised to the God takes prescedence over worldly mentions."  "Now is the time to write the book."
I was a mess, but I wrote their words as dictated,  and they were published.
I did not want to write books.

The only time in my life I've not received these words were during the 14 years I was married to my first husband.
He was not a nice man.
This is not something I "made up" nor do I have any type of mental problem.  I  have no desire to anything but honor
these Holy Angels because I see them and feel them all around me, all the time.  They are not lowly spirits.
These are incredible ,brilliant, glorious  Angels of the highest! 
The love they radiate is beyond any love you could possibly imagine!  They make my eyes tear with joy.
They give me so much reverence, so much tenderness, so much LOVE, I fall on my knees to honor them.
These are Holy Messengers of God.  Of this, I have no doubt!
Of course, few people believe me and once when I spoke before a women's group, one lady spit on me while another
threw her salad at me.  One called me the devil.

It seems, unless these words were written thousands of years ago, they are given no worth.
I want no attention or validation.  Don't even want money.  That's meaningless.
I just want to get the words of Holy Angels out to the world in any way possible.
Hope this explains it.  Thanks.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 11, 2022)

Leann said:


> @Gaer when the Angels speak to you, is it at a particular time of day? How do you remember everything that they are saying? Do you get a sense that they want to talk to you and then you sit down and write it out? This utterly fascinates me.


Oh!  I didn't answer your question.
No particular time of day. no.
Yes, a strong sense they have something they want to relate to me, yes.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Yes, I don't evaluate or interpret the words received, so I asked why this is that Gods voice
> was purposed to have been heard on Earth and this is what they gave this explanation to me:
> 
> "Re: Numbers: (speaking to Moses)
> ...


I got goosebumps reading this! Thank you so much!


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @palides2021,  Something just occured to me:
> When you wrote, in your quote, "The Lord was very angry with him",
> This doesn't correlate with me.  An evolved soul would understand the
> growth or diversions of growth of the souls of Earth.
> ...


This is very interesting what you said about being changed by the "church councils." I could never accept God being an angry God. Thank you for taking the time to explain things. This is priceless!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2022)

O.K., (If anyone is reading this,  haha!

I asked the Angels how the emotions of the soul connects to the thought in the mind?

This is what they told me:

"At this point, you are not capable of this, but we shall explain the procedure.
One moment of time will create an impulse which will be measured and later desiphered
to be an emotion from the brain/soul connection.
Further studies in this endeavor to translate thoughts from the brain will lead to
measurements from the soul.
Those monitoring this will become excited and delve further into uncovering honesty
and dishonesty from the interconnection.
This will lead to the electrical magnetic vibrational energy and can be separated
into color and sound.

It will be found that man (humans) emit color, sound, energy and vibrations
from the individual souls.
This will be investigated interstitially and the subtleties from the soul examined.
An entirely new arm of physics will be born of this knowledge.

A word to mankind:
Make this your purpose to initiate this into the world."


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2022)

You say you ask the Angels.  Do you have a ceremony or particular special way you ask for assistance?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You say you ask the Angels.  Do you have a ceremony or particular special way you ask for assistance?


No.  This seems a natural function, like talking to a friend.
No ceremony nor invocation.  No adornments, dogma, no psychic powers.
All I  can say is: These are not my words.
These are words from the Holy Angels of God.
This is not a self-delusion.  Actually, I'm kinda amazed to receive these words
 and see these visions.
This started out as an annoyance but now I feel quite honored to receive 
these truths from the heavens.

Oh Pepper!  My Son just told me about a book by Michio Kaku called "The God Equasion"
which proves mathamatically the existence of God.  I'm gonna order it.
Wanted to tell you about it, if you're interested.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2022)

I don't, not for one second, believe your experiences are self delusions.

My son spent some time with Kaku, being in the same profession of study at the time.  Based on what I was told I dislike even seeing the guy, name or face!  The moral of this?  Our sons are smarter than we are!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I don't, not for one second, believe your experiences are self delusions.
> 
> My son spent some time with Kaku, being in the same profession of study at the time.  Based on what I was told I dislike even seeing the guy, name or face!  The moral of this?  Our sons are smarter than we are!


Really?  Why?  What were you told?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2022)

What was I told?  I must leave the details to this only:  The words unprofessionally unhelpful displayed in an arrogant manner.  IOW...a dick.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What was I told?  I must leave the details to this only:  The words unprofessionally unhelpful displayed in an arrogant manner.  IOW...a dick.


Oh!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2022)

Here's a message received quite recently from an Angel:

"One day the world shall know the angel's messages are truths from the heavens.
This will be a beginning of the advancement of hevenly wisdoms.
As the souls of Earth accept these truths, wisdoms of ancient writings shall unfold
into wonderments of the growth to God.
Now, as men of Earth scramble to understand wisdoms of the heavens,
more will be unveiled.

Teachings now on the Earth are not necessarily false but are misinterpreted.

As we begin this, Know we only give completed truths.
These are not theory.
These are absolute truths I give to you.
One day these will be known through all of the Earth.

Make no mention of man's evilness, for this is only an absence of rightness.
As men evolve in the soul, they grow to God.
Evil and ignorance shall fall away.
The men of the most worth hold in all glory the words of angels.
Earth is a most lowly world.
Higher than the hells but a most lowly station of all existence.
The feelings of men of Earth must lift to the realms of the heavens to be lifted to normalcy.

It's most important the quality of thought be lifted and that love, once again,
permeate the Earth.
Adore life and give sincere thankfulness for all given you.
Make love to enter every thought.
Give thankfulness for everything.
Is it not wonderful to breathe the fresh air?
to see the sunshine glisten on the  leaves of the majestic trees?
Love your aliveness and all of your life.
Be open to all  prompts, all angel messages, all forms and phenomona in the world.

People of Earth tend to blame God for the decisions they themselves made
to free into God's bliss.
Your soul, that is eternal, you chose your own destiny.

Be now with courage against those who make wars in the world of Earth.
Whatever your endeavor, take it on with courage and with brave
to follow what you know as right from your soul.
Remember, there is no death of the soul.
You are the same person, before and after the demise of the human body.
You direct your voyage into eternity.

You decide if you want to return to Earth or reside in a heavenly place.
You decide your destiny, your lives, your deaths.
All before your birth on this or another world.
Each lifetime brings you closer to God consciousness.
Even punishment of past actions is chosen by you, as this lifetime is short in
eternity to endure disease, illness, afflictions.

The soul aches to be free to lift to God."


----------



## Leann (Sep 12, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Hi!  Yes, I have heard Angels with the exterior ear as they are in the room with me, but not often.
> Haven't you ever heard your name called in the middle of the night?
> But, If I have a question to ask them, I sit with paper and pen and they send the words through thought.
> The words come clearly, sustained and precise.  I am only a scribe.
> ...


This is wonderful. I so, so appreciate you taking the time to write this and explain it to me.


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Sep 13, 2022)

Gaer said:


> from Angels:
> "Movements in multiple worlds is not understood by men of Earth."
> 
> "God gives the impression of being only with you and immersed in you,
> ...


This is such a beautifully written and expressed description of the multiverse! Science and the supernatural merging as one. We are all one and quantum mechanics proves it. All is present moment.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2022)

What the Holy Angels say about the quality of truth:

"The word truth is not something one can demand of people.
The soul must rise to the level whereby it cannot lie,
for the soul abhors the duality and distress
coming forth from this action.

This is not to be dismissed as an irrelevant action.
This is so important for the growth of the soul.

A man standing in honor will be glorified.
To perform any action, one should be able to
stand behind it with all exposure and fully
respond to repercussions.
Recognize yourself, from this moment forward,
as one who abides in truthfulness.

The soul lightens as the untruths are lifted.
The soul brightens for all to see as you stand
before the accounts and give truth without fear.

Live as if God were beside you."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 16, 2022)

From the Angels about possessions:

"Make not the ways of lowly endeavors.
Why would you want of things?
What joy  derives from having things that others don't possess?
If your neighbors had no food nor water, and were given to starve,
would you take pleasure that you had mountains of food and drink?
Would it be the same with transport or with shelter?

Things are molecules of energy formed into varied shapes and uses.
Things bind your soul from climbing to the heights.
Things trap you to the earthly ways.
Things possess you, entrap you and keep you from the lofty ways of rising to love.
Things can shackle you like chains.
They can hold you from the freedoms the aoul aches to know.

Let go the holdings of the little minds.
the spider webs of tiny thought.
of holding to the things the angels give no worth.
They do not matter.
They give no care but to other little souls.
It's not for you.  No longer for you.

When you think of the end of life when the soul soars to the heavens,
that you can't take your things with you?
All things desired are yours in the heavens.
When your then wisdoms, discriminations and simplicity 
in the higher realms, nothing of Earth is needed nor desired.
Free from things that matter not.
Free from the  bindings of the soul.
Free!"


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

From the Angels:

The ideal life is one in which you create for yourself.
You are walking with God when you live the life you were given.
You are telling the world that you are your own person.
Be a man of your own thoughts and of your own wisdoms.
Be the man you are now wanting to be.

We will tell of the many ways to make joy.
We will tell the world to want only the most valuable things;
 the things of the heart.
We plan with you, your perfect life but you can change the plans.
You decide the outcome with your thoughts, words and deeds.
Do every activity with care and love,
so that all creations and activities are in accordance with the fulfilled plans.
Be the best you can be.
Be not pretending to be more than your sincere self.
The way to be in joy is to look at life as a gift with every breath.
You can make this moment a joyous moment or a sorrowful moment.
Why not make this life better if you have the thought to do this?

The way to be happy is to give thanks to  God for all things received.
This will open the heart to love to integrate with the mind.
Genuine, sincere gratitude will bring the gift of joy into the life."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

You know, there exists a linear time on Earth which is distorted from the absolute time in all existence.
So, When Angels speak of "Time", they could be speaking of a few days,weeks, months or of thousands of years.
When they speak of "now", it could be this second or this century.

These words were given but I don't want you to  panic.  They could be speeaking of lifetimes away from where we are.

From the  Angels:

The most difficult time will now begin on Earth.
Our words will not be heeded as wars escalate, 
poverty reigns and lives are endangered.
The words of angels, for a time, will have no power on this Earth.
We are now awaiting the falling of men into more resistence 
to God than has been for thousands of years.
men of Earth are needy and must have God
to cling to for an answer to their fears.

Their only hope is that God exists and that death is not just a void of life.
With this, he holds the fear of death because he does not realize
in certainty, the existence of God.
It's only a hope to quench the fears of nothingness.

When this hope is manifested into reality,
he will again find the joyousness he prayed was true.
Don't doubt the word of God or of the Holy Angels.
We bring you  words of truth.
Don't fear death from the Earth.

This fleeting life will not bend your soul to this world,
for countless lives lie before you, each greater than the last.
All lives lead you  to the realization of God and the glorious Heavens.
Be not afraid of men of institutions, of punishments, of deaths.
Give no thought to fear of any word nor any action.

The life of a man on Earth is one stepcloser toward the growth to God.
Welcome the movement to the next life.

We offer no words to diminish the fear of death.
We are only to say, God awaits you.
He holds your soul in tenderness and adores you 
as he ushers youthrough the Heavens.

As we lift the soul to meet God,
we bring enlightenment to the soul.
This encompasses feelings of immense happiness.

Allyou have ever desired will be understood and given.
When you meet God, your desires will change.
All is known.
Nothing is met with words but much will be met with feeling."


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

Colleen said:


> @Gaer : have you ever spoken to the Angels about the Rapture? I've always been fascinated with The Second Coming. I hope it's soon. So many unbelievers and it seems to be getting more and more non-existent all the time. I was reading comments on a local newspaper online article about religion dying. The comments were so awful that I had to stop reading them because they were so filled with hate and disbelief. For example, one commenter said that there is no God. He's just a made up thing like Santa Claus. It went on in detail why he thinks that, but you get the idea. Then, I started thinking about his soul. What will he experience after death if he doesn't believe. Then, my mind goes on to wonder what happened to the souls of Hitler, Stalin, etc. Were they given the opportunity to go to heaven? It boggles my mind.


No, I haven't asked about the rapture because I am ignorant of this, having left the church and any religious teachings at the age of eight.
The Angels have not mentioned this to me.    I can't comment on it.

Yes, Hitler, Bin Laudin, Stalin, ex-husbands, etc; ALL ARE WELCOMED IN THE HEAVENS  I'll see ifI can find the writings to explain this.
(I have thousands and thousands of pages of Angel's writings)
Meanwhile, I'll try to explain it in my words, if that's OK.
Before entry into the Heavens, the soul enters what the Angels call "The opening" meaning the opening of the heavens.
This is a place, (symbolically or figeratively, I don't know) but things are discussed with heavenly Angels, contemplated, explained 
and understood by the soul.  This is a place of assimilating what has occured with the soul and processing what has happened and what will happen.  This may take a moment of our time or thousands of years in linear time.
NO SOUL GOES TO ANOTHER PLACE.  All are lifted to the Heavens after the death of the body.

Oh!  I found it!
From the Angels:

"The people of whom you speak are welcomed in the lowest level of the Heavens.  These souls may wish to change the way they have lived and grow to God.
They are punished only by their own thoughts.  They know the thoughts and feelings of everyone they have ever hurt in any way.  This weighs heavily on them.  They beg for mercy.  life in the Heavens is merciful.
These souls will go to a place of repose and contemplation.  If they are heavy with the weight of past decisions or evilactions, a most lowly Heaven will give them a place to consider their past behavior.
They can see the higher Heavens and may wish to repent their actions and lift to a higher place.
They are given sight of God's Heavens but have much to reflect upon.  Some may return to the Opening of the heavens to speak with the Men od decision or they mayreside in a lowly Heaven.
They will find happiness there and a much needed peacefulness.  The soul may need consoling from the Angels.  
The soul knows of all harm he has caused.
This is viewed through thoughtful and compassionate reflection, as the lifting revealed many truths and understandings to the soul.  It is no longer in ignorance.
The soul may request to view the life it lived on Earth.  After the viewing, he will feel remorse for past actions.
He may request to be given birth on the  Earth again to make amends.
This soul may now view past actions from a different perspective and be aware of the pain he has caused.
it may be a long time before the terrors of the past life can be assimilated by the soul's mind and heart."

From Me:
Yes @Colleen, I've noticed, even on this forum, most are agnostic or athiests.
My publisher even told me no one seems to be interested in Angels anymore.
Technology accelerates and spirituality wans.
and, unless writings were given by Angels thousands of years ago,
they are given no worth.
These are truly words of Angels and I'm not "holier than thou",
not "divine", not a prophet nor a psychic,.  I'm only a scribe of their sacred messages.
Nothing more.
If you have any more questions, I probably have answers from the Angels in my piles of papers!
Ask away!


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 17, 2022)

Thanks, @Gaer, for sharing the words of the Angels! I, for one, appreciate what you are doing and hope you continue sharing these words. If you ever publish any more books, I would be very interested!!


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2022)

I don't think it's that they're not interested in Angels Gaer. I think many are moving away from Godliness altogether. The rest of us are more concerned with biblical information. There are things posted here that don't line up with the word of God.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> The rest of us are more concerned with biblical information. There are things posted here that don't line up with the word of God.


I have great concern for Gaer
And those swayed by these messages

They're the opposite of The Bible's teachings
and *NOT *from Holy Angels


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

These ARE from the Holy Angels of God.  I have seen, heard and been touched by a most Holy Angel who radiated a light so brilliant, she lit up the entire room.
I have been told to write their words.
If you read their words, they will resinate with your soul and you will know they are the truth.

I understand your feelings.  had this Holiest of Angels not appeared to me, spoke  to me and touched me on the  forehead, I probably would 
have believed as you.  I memorized all the writers of the old and new testament at the age of seven and could recite them.
My Angel, who was always with me, told me what to believe and what not to believe as truth.  One day you will know.

@Gary O, I'm sorry you won't open the heart of your soul to hear or read these sacred messages.
Each of us must grow towards God on our own path.   I have a great respect for you in all ways, but this is the truth.
I'm not making this up and these are not from lowly spirits or from an imagination.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

Gaer said:


> These ARE from the Holy Angels of God. I have seen, heard and been touched by a most Holy Angel who radiated a light so brilliant, she lit up the entire room.
> I have been told to write their words.





Gaer said:


> I memorized all the writers of the old and new testament at the age of seven and could recite them.


Then you well know this one;

2 Corinthians 11:14

King James Version​14 And no marvel; for Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

Those to whom a Holy Angel of God has appeared, (and there are many), have also felt the incredible LOVE they emit and radiate.
Entities of the dark force cannot do this.  They cannot feel this.
This is a love beyond expression.   It halts your voice and your breath, it trembles your soul, it buckles your knees so you cannot stand.
You gasp from the power of the love you receive.
The reverence you feel is overwhelming.
Only an entity of the Heavens has this power.

I don't want to argue with you Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if _it were_ possible, they shall deceive the very elect.
Matthew 24:24



Gaer said:


> I don't want to argue with you Gary.


Nor do I with you

Just very concerned 

Be alert and of sober mind. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour.
1 Peter 5:8


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm not going to fight with you.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 17, 2022)

It is not uncommon for Satan to mess with us. Just look at this it might help answer some questions. And know that I love you Gaer. I won't bother you no more about this. I just don't want to see you get mislead. 
https://www.gotquestions.org/angel-of-light.html


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I'm not going to fight with you.


No fight
Just need to confirm something;



Gaer said:


> NO SOUL GOES TO ANOTHER PLACE. All are lifted to the Heavens after the death of the body.


So Christ's death on the cross means nothing to you, right?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2022)

Gary The Angel's words stand as written.
I've told you I will not fight with you.

To those who have been reading the Angel's words:

OK, It appears my personal diary of the words of the Holy Angels has been taken over
by traditional religionists who keep quoting words of the Bible .
These are  truths from the Heavens.  These were truly from the Holy Angels of God.
I have written several books about this communication.
So, I will no longer quote the sacred words I've been receiving.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> So Christ's death on the cross means nothing to you, right?





Gaer said:


> Gary The Angel's words stand as written.
> I've told you I will not fight with you.


Your no answer is the answer
'nough said


----------



## Colleen (Sep 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> No, I haven't asked about the rapture because I am ignorant of this, having left the church and any religious teachings at the age of eight.
> The Angels have not mentioned this to me.    I can't comment on it.
> 
> Yes, Hitler, Bin Laudin, Stalin, ex-husbands, etc; ALL ARE WELCOMED IN THE HEAVENS  I'll see ifI can find the writings to explain this.
> ...


I, too, am concerned for your soul, Gaer.

Have you never read these words: 

Revelation 21:8
But for the cowardly and unbelieving and abominable and murderers and immoral persons and sorcerers and idolaters and all liars, their part will be in the lake that burns with fire and brimstone, which is the second death.”

Source: https://bible.knowing-jesus.com/topics/Punishment-Of-The-Wicked


Or this: 

*1 Thessalonians 4:16-17 *(NKJV), "For the Lord Himself will descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of an archangel, and with the trumpet of God. And the dead in Christ will rise first. Then we who are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air. And thus we shall always be with the Lord.”

I don't want to be mean-spirited, but your diary is teaching false teachings. I have no idea what has taken over you, but I am going to pray for you. There are so many weak-minded in this group that will believe anything. Don't contribute to their unbelief in Jesus and God and what will truly happen to their souls. I encourage you to stop writing these false teachings. This is what you should be teaching if you want to save souls:

John 14:6 NIV​Jesus answered, “I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 18, 2022)

Gary, I would answer a sincere question if your intent was to understand the answer.
Your question is really, "May I borrow your saber so I may stab you with it?"

You have demeaned my integrity, my honor, my character, in this and other threads.
More so, You  imply the most sacred, Holy Angels of God are devils.

This thread is ended.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Your question is really, "May I borrow your saber so I may stab you with it?"
> 
> You have demeaned my integrity, my honor, my character, in this and other threads.


Quite the contrary
*You* have demeaned the very essence of The Gospel
Our Saviour's death
Our salvation
With your 'message' of life everlasting for everyone no matter what they think or do takes away any need for Jesus
Your lack of understanding The Bible, and neglect of that Word will be your undoing



Colleen said:


> I am going to pray for you


You are in need of prayers

May you accept their influence


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2022)

I think @Gaer needs a hug right now.  (((GAER)))


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I don't want to be mean-spirited, but your diary is teaching false teachings. I have no idea what has taken over you, but I am going to pray for you. *There are so many weak-minded in this group that will believe anything. Don't contribute to their unbelief in Jesus and God and what will truly happen to their souls.*
> 
> ​


Your words are offensive.  How Dare You.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Your words are offensive.  How Dare You.


Sorry...I meant gullible


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Sorry...I meant gullible


That is equally offensive.  Judge not lest ye be judged.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I think @Gaer needs a hug right now. (((GAER)))


Yeah
Couple that with some solid, loving direction

Nobody likes being pushed into a corner
I get that
The misguided Bible thumpers that swayed Gaer in early childhood
are to blame
The old man of sin has many ways to take souls
Most of them have been within the church
It's where he works hardest

None of his wiles are obvious

Without prayer driven study of The Bible, you're open to most anything attractive, conscience soothing


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2022)

I


Pepper said:


> That is equally offensive.  Judge not lest ye be judged.


She's not judging anyone. She's just being honest.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

I think it's shameful that Gaer is being derided for expressing her deeply held spiritual beliefs. 

News flash: Not everyone has bible-based ideas about life and death, thank god!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2022)

*My goodness, poor Gaer. People have the right to feel strongly about their beliefs, but to ignore the OP’s request to not post critical remarks and, instead, slam her hard because her views differ from theirs? As I recall, Christianity is supposed to be a religion of love, I see 

little of that here. Whatever their intent, the comments were cruel, caused pain to a fine lady, and caused her to shut down her thread. Part of the rules here at sf entail members respecting the differences which lie between us. *


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2022)

I was given permission

But, I can't argue with that

Out


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *My goodness, poor Gaer. People have the right to feel strongly about their beliefs, but to ignore the OP’s request to not post critical remarks and, instead, slam her hard because her views differ from theirs? As I recall, Christianity is supposed to be a religion of love, I see
> 
> little of that here. Whatever their intent, the comments were cruel, caused pain to a fine lady, and caused her to shut down her thread. Part of the rules here at sf entail members respecting the differences which lie between us. *


I wasn't being mean. I was simply stating a truth. If you want to call that being unloving out of concern for her well being then go ahead.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 18, 2022)

I am appalled that a diary thread in which someone is discussing their spiritual experiences was hijacked by people determined to jam their beliefs down her/our throats. Very disrespectful.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I wasn't being mean. I was simply stating a truth. If you want to call that being unloving out of concern for her well being then go ahead.


You and Gaer do not share the same belief system. She specifically asked that people not argue with her on this thread, her diary thread. That wish should be respected, as should the enjoyment of those posters who find enlightenment and solace in her words. We each should look to our own hearts, rather than cast doubt upon the purity of another’s.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 18, 2022)

well don't fret over it. since i'm such a horrible person no matter what i do or say on this site and nobody ever respects me then i don't need to be here.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> well don't fret over it. since i'm such a horrible person no matter what i do or say on this site and nobody ever respects me then i don't need to be here.


I am confused. Why is it ok for you to be honest, and share your truth, but if another does the same in return, it is  perceived as a personal attack?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> well don't fret over it. since i'm such a horrible person no matter what i do or say on this site and nobody ever respects me then i don't need to be here.


You happen to be wrong, can you accept that?


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Sep 18, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I am appalled that a diary thread in which someone is discussing their spiritual experiences was hijacked by people determined to jam their beliefs down her/our throats. Very disrespectful.


I agree. this was very disrespectful. a poster was sharing her story and following her bliss and she was attacked. Why? was this from "religious" people? Does it make them feel better to attack someone? Do they get Jesus points?


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Sep 18, 2022)

Shameful on the attackers of Gear


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2022)

What a bunch of mealy mouthed bleeding hearts
Talk about disgusted

If you saw your toddler run out into the street in front of an oncoming semi, would you stand on the sidewalk and say sweet things, or would you run out there, grab them up, and hurl them outa harms way?

I'm not disgusted
I wanna puke


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 19, 2022)

I have been following this thread with interest, and appreciated that @Gaer  opened up and shared her spiritual experience with us. There is no right or wrong in this situation. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. She was not trying to sway anyone to change their religious beliefs, and like she said, this was a diary. I appreciated the pureness of her soul in the process. Yes, @Gary O,' for whom I have much respect as I do Gaer, I understand where you're coming from, and I had questions, too. But at the same time, we're not here to judge, are we? We could have responded more civilly without throwing stones.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 19, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> What a bunch of mealy mouthed bleeding hearts
> Talk about disgusted
> 
> If you saw your toddler run out into the street in front of an oncoming semi, would you stand on the sidewalk and say sweet things, or would you run out there, grab them up, and hurl them outa harms way?
> ...


Gary, you will never make it in the ministry!  Go back and read your comments...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 19, 2022)

There are plenty of new age interpretations of God, Jesus, Buddha, Hinduism, all kinds of spiritual new age language. People who believe that the Bible is the word of God sometimes have a lot of difficulty believing in this new age language because it varies quite a bit from the Bible. But, we have religious freedom. People are free to practice whatever religion they want to. Everyone should allow this to happen. It says somewhere that only God can know what is in a person's heart.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2022)

Timewise 60+ said:


> Gary, you will never make it in the ministry! Go back and read your comments...


Why would I want to in these times?

I'm just an incorrigible ol' geezer that finds sustenance in The Word

Never mind me
Doubt I'll be here much
Just a pop in from time to time to grab my stuff


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 19, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Why would I want to in these times?
> 
> I'm just an incorrigible ol' geezer that finds sustenance in The Word
> 
> ...


Aww, please don't go! You are one of the best SF members I know!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2022)

Y'all best prepare yourselves

'For then there will be great distress, unequaled from the beginning of the world until now—and never to be equaled again'
Matthew 24:21

It's coming

Look around
Not all that difficult to see

'So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors.'
Matthew 24:33


----------



## Matrix (Sep 19, 2022)

Please note that this is a diary thread, we treat it as personal space and will honor OP's requests to remove any replies, although she hasn't reported any so far.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 19, 2022)

Matrix said:


> Please note that this is a diary thread, we treat it as personal space and will honor OP's requests to remove any replies, although she hasn't reported any so far.


No, I don't use "report". 
I've ended my messages on this thread.  I won't continue.  They broke me.
Let their words stand as they intended, even though their purpose may
be less than what a soul should reflect.  A man is known by his words.
I thank you though, Matrix.


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Sep 20, 2022)

So called Christians attacking a poster for her beliefs. How incredibly cruel


----------



## Lara (Sep 21, 2022)

Gaer said:


> These ARE from the Holy Angels of God.  I have seen, heard and been touched by a most Holy Angel who radiated a light so brilliant, she lit up the entire room.



I'm posting in this thread for the first time. I'm not entering religious frays anymore. But I do have a sincere question for Gaer. Was the "Holy Angel" you saw a pretty white Caucasian female with long blonde hair, a flowing white gown, and wings? I won't respond one way or the other since it's been made clear that Diaries are not held to the same standards as "Discussion Forums". I'm just curious.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2022)

*On Monday, Gaer posted that she had ended her messages on this thread.*


----------



## Jamala (Sep 21, 2022)

It’s all too easy to get angry when we see God bestow blessings on others. Envy desires to have what others have and what you have Gaer is precious. 
At its core_, _envy is the restless sin of anger and unhappiness at the God-given gifts enjoyed by another. Envy is like a ferocious wolf, ready to devour your happiness. Do not let it.

Angels are glorious beings who encounter us all the time. Few of us are sensitive enough to spot them. Fewer still are people who, while having an encounter, will recognize the occasion and take full advantage of it. 
You are a deeply sensitive person Gaer. If you’ve felt their presence, seen them or interacted with them in any way then you are truly blessed.


----------



## Jamala (Sep 21, 2022)

A diary is a personal record of thoughts, feelings and events and no one has the right to invade someone’s spiritual space as I have witnessed on this thread. I am sad you are to discontinue this thread Gaer. When you have time to think, perhaps you will continue since you are the reason I joined. 

May I please in the meanwhile, use your valuable thread to tell a little story. I too have witnessed the presence of angels. The last time I did was when I was leaving a gas station after filling up my car. I have no idea why I turned right into a busy one way street which I was so familiar with.
On this particular occasion though, the street was empty, no cars in sight, I was driving the wrong way and at any moment could encounter cars travelling at terrific speeds. Suddenly there appeared in front of me a land rover with flashing headlights. I saw no one in the driver’s seat but I heard a voice saying to me, you are going the wrong way, turn back.
The land rover remained where it was, ready to block any traffic that came along. I did a U-turn and when I looked back in the rear view mirror, the car had disappeared. Where did it go? It is a one way street and it would have had to go past me, but did not. I parked my car and tried to process what had just happened.

Yes Gaer, angels visit us, they come in all shapes, colours and sizes. Some can be seen, some can’t. Some wear regular clothing, others wings.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 21, 2022)

That's the way with religious people, isn't it.  They are so committed to their beliefs that they can't help intervening when someone expresses a different view. @Gaer's destiny is her own business.  She didn't ask for advice.  In my opinion, she is sincere.  I personally don't believe in angels. But, whether she has delusions or really speaks with them is beside to point.  She has a right to express herself.  No one is being forced to read it.

The devil is whispering in her ear?  What next?  Are we going to burn her as a witch?  Which century are you living in?  Other people's views and beliefs are none of your business.  Just worry about your own soul.


----------



## Beezer (Sep 21, 2022)

I don't judge.

I've always believed that there is a higher power guiding each of us. I'm more spiritual than religious. I believe the good you do today will come back to you in spades tomorrow...karma.

I think it's a good mindset to have.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Sep 22, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> That's the way with religious people, isn't it.  They are so committed to their beliefs that they can't help intervening when someone expresses a different view. @Gaer's destiny is her own business.  She didn't ask for advice.  In my opinion, she is sincere.  I personally don't believe in angels. But, whether she has delusions or really speaks with them is beside to point.  She has a right to express herself.  No one is being forced to read it.
> 
> The devil is whispering in her ear?  What next?  Are we going to burn her as a witch?  Which century are you living in?  Other people's views and beliefs are none of your business.  Just worry about your own soul.



I agree with most of what you wrote.  

But I don't put all Christians in the same category.  Many are open minded in their beliefs and do not think what is written in the Bible is written in stone.  Many Christian religions openly acknowledge and recognize that the Bible was been rewritten over the years and translated from many languages and translations, even in today's world is very difficult (e.g. is the word 'killing' really meant to be 'murder'?  The Bible talks about wars where Christian fought and killed, yet "Thou Shall Not Kill"...)  This is a simple example how words *could have been translated wrong.*  Thus, changing the meaning of the work Kill.)  

Furthermore, the way people 2,000 years ago would perceive a flood or a person being healed, would be different in today's world. For many Chistian's the Bible is gospel and is God's word.   For others the Bible captures God's word, although we recognize that some of the language difficulties and passing of time could have changed some of the language from its original true meaning.  

My two Baptist kids would accuse me of a blasphemy!  My First Christian late Mom and Dad would agree that I have it right.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 22, 2022)

@Timewise 60+    Of course you're right.  When I referred to religious people I meant religious people who take things literally.  And that's not just Christians.

I really don't care what anyone's spiritual beliefs are.  But, it does bug me if they try to push it on someone else.  We have a right to believe anything we want.  It's called religious freedom.


----------



## Jamala (Sep 22, 2022)

The Bible is full of contradictions and discrepancies. It was written by ancient and primitive people, and has no value to modern people anymore. The original books having been written in ancient Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek were grossly misinterpreted by those who followed.
The Gospels are not meant to be simply factual reports, but as a means to bring out the theological significance of real events for their intended contemporary audience who were uneducated. The sole purpose was to scare the daylight out of them and it is still happening today.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 22, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> I really don't care what anyone's spiritual beliefs are. But, it does bug me if they try to push it on someone else. We have a right to believe anything we want. It's called *religious freedom.*


I love the sound of that...._religious freedom._


----------

